# Cutting Down the Seat Post on a New Bike



## jpersonette11 (May 11, 2012)

Hi there, 

I hope this is the right section for my question as I am still new to all this. I ordered a cannondale synapse bike and it was just shipped to me. A friend that rides put the bike together, but then mentioned he needs a saw or something to cut the seat post. He wasn't real sure what part he needed, and I guess it started to make us both realize that we should stop and ask for help. 

I just tried to attach a picture so you could see the seat post height, but the wifi screener at this facility wouldn't allow me to upload a picture. But basically, the seat post is so high that my feet (at 6'00") would never be able to reach, let alone pedal. 

Anyone have any thoughts of what needs to be done, and how to go about it. I was so thankful when our friend offered to help build it, as my funds were tight, and my only other option was to pay a LBS to do it. Which I saw merit in them building it and sizing/fitting it to me. 

But now that the bike is 100% built except for seat post thing, I am hoping we can finish the job. Or if you feel we shouldn't, let me know. Thanks as always. John


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Sure you can cut the seat post, but make sure you have the right saw for the job. So if it's carbon seat post, you'll need a saw for carbon. This might be a stupid question though, and please don't be offended, but is the seat post fully extended or was it already at the lowest position that you still can barely reach the pedals.

The thing that I wonder, did you order the right size bike? Did you get fitted for it or tried out a bike in the same size, before ordering?


----------



## jpersonette11 (May 11, 2012)

Ed, 
Thanks man. Trust me, I won't be offended with anything anyone says! This is still a very foreign world for me, yet I am excited and determined to make cycling into a big part of my routine. To be clearly honest, I am unfortunately in a medical facility out of town while my friend Built the bike last week. He works at REI in their cycling department, and was the one whp said that the seat post needs to be cut. He is probably a couple inches taller, and he was mentioning that there is no way to clearly touch the pedals. 

As for fitting, I didn't buy the bike locally, but paid to be sized here. So I did sit on a Cannondale Carbon Synapse, though it wasn't exactly this series. There was initial conversation about a 56 vs. a 58...but the parties at be thought I looked and felt more comfortable on a 56. I went with a synapse due to the slightly relaxed geometry as I work through some back issues. 

It is a carbon bike, so it sounds like a carbon saw would be necessary if it needs to be cut. I guess it may be best to take it to a local shop and have them cut and then possibly fit me to the bike....as I obviously don't know what to do. 

But I thought that I would ask the question so I could begin to learn and see if there was anything I could troubleshoot or attempt to do on my own with Brett. And most likely, he knows maybe what to do, I just got worried with making cuts and such without me around. 

Thanks jp


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Sounds like the factory gave you the wrong post and you should take this up with Cannondale or the shop you bought it at. There is no way in heck the bike/post was designed so a 6 footer on a 56 would need to cut the post to reach the pedels.


----------



## mallora jeff (Dec 28, 2010)

i used a hacksaw blade, wrapped tape around the top for a neat cut and instead of buying a guide i clipped two jubilee clips on and cut through the gap between


----------



## mallora jeff (Dec 28, 2010)

and dont rush the cut


----------



## grantb1 (Apr 3, 2011)

If this is an integrated seat post (ISP) most manufacturers make them way too tall for anyone just ensure that the bike will fit any body type appropriate.
I recently built up a TT bike that was in ISP frame and so I needed it to be cut as well as the fork. While I felt comfortable putting together the bike I decided to let my local bike shop cut the fork and seat post just because if I screwed it up I would be outta luck and outta money, but if they screwed it up I would probably get some compensation. They charged like $15 a cut which to me is money well spent. I knew where I needed it cut at and just gave them the frame and they did it.
This can easily be cut by yourself if you have the right tools though. But if you do decide to do it yourself make sure you wear a mask, because you don't want any carbon particles getting into to your lungs. Hope this helps.
-Grant


----------



## jpersonette11 (May 11, 2012)

Okay, it looks and sounds like I just need to take this to a bike shop. I forwarded all your comments to my friend Brett (much appreciated by the way) and I asked him if there was a chance I was mailed the wrong piece. Brett is so humble and isn't afraid to say when he doesn't know something...but he replied with this:

"Usually that is the case, but with the design of this particular post, it only has a small area to allow adjustment, so it has to be trimmed. Oddly, the directions show trimming the portion on the bottom, but it's the top that has to be trimmed. Cannondale uses a proprietary shape, so it's not just your average post. I wouldn't worry too much about it not being original, if someone really wants the bike, they'll see the value in buying a new post if yours doesn't work for them. Chances are it will, it will have to be trimmed even more."

So I will do what I can when I get back into town, and let the pro's finish this one off. 

Thanks to everyone for their input. The cycling community could possibly be the tighest and most helpful group of people I've come across. 

Thanks - John


----------



## Crusty (Nov 25, 2009)

I recently purchased a Cannondale Synapse 3 and the seat post that came with the bike was very long. I have no idea why, but the shop guys said there was only a +/- 5 mm play after they cut the seat post. If it's too long, it can be cut shorter, but if too short, you replace the post. I'm not sure why there is such a small range that the post is usable.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Is this your frame? Or at least one which the same seattube which tapers, about half way down?

View attachment 260461


I use my normal metal hacksaw to cut my carbon steerer and seatpost ... make sure you use a metal hack saw which has small tiny teeth ...

View attachment 260460


manual ... if applicable
http://cdn.cannondale.com/Manuals/2009_synapse_carbon_owners_manual_supplement_en.pdf

The design of the seattube restricts the amount of adjustment that is possible with this frame.


----------



## jpersonette11 (May 11, 2012)

CHINAMAN

Let's see if the image comes through now. This wifi security is difficult. 

The fame is a 2012 Cannondale Synapse Hi Mod 2. I just grabbed this off google images.


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

I've never seen one in person, but it looks like there is a removable cap on top of the seatpost which suggests that your friend may be right and it may get cut at the top. Then you can make small adjustments by moving the entire post up and down in the frame.


----------



## grantb1 (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree with carveitup, it looks like the top needs to be cut down that the saddle rests on. Judging by the picture of the black bike that looks like it needs to be done and on the blue cannondale it looks like it had already been cut down on the top part of the seat post.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

This thread concerns me. Proceed with caution.


----------

